# do we have anti-venom in the uk



## kingball

i have woundering if we have any in the uk cos alot of people keep venomous snakes


----------



## chondro13

kingball said:


> i have woundering if we have any in the uk cos alot of people keep venomous snakes


Put simply, yes, we do : victory:


----------



## rogersspider2007

as already said, yes we do


----------



## leecb0

Just to add we also have one of the foremost Labs in the world that studies venom and produces antivenom that is used world wide.


----------



## PDR

Yes, there are two main holding centres, Guys Hospital, London and the Royal Liverpool University Hospital, Liverpool which is just across the road from me here at the Venom Research Unit, Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine.


----------



## kazamieras

As the Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine has been stolen from me, I would like to add that Kingball, you have the best sig I've seen so far.


----------



## kingball

kazamieras said:


> As the Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine has been stolen from me, I would like to add that Kingball, you have the best sig I've seen so far.


good init :lol2:

thanks for the replys people was curious what place had it


----------



## Biggys

just a quick one as already said we have it in england 
Do you have to buy your own or is it kept like a blood bank 
were you get it free if needed ?
Ty


----------



## wildlifewarrior

Biggys said:


> just a quick one as already said we have it in england
> Do you have to buy your own or is it kept like a blood bank
> were you get it free if needed ?
> Ty


Nah you can get a good selection from the ones stocked at most Tescos extra : victory:


----------



## Biggys

wildlifewarrior said:


> Nah you can get a good selection from the ones stocked at most Tescos extra : victory:


:lol2: 
i guess that anwsers my question 
i just wondered if you needed your own 
Ty


----------



## Mujician

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> i guess that anwsers my question
> i just wondered if you needed your own
> Ty


Apparantly it has a very short shelf life and is expensive, if you bought your own you would be out of pocket very quickly. Thats why venemous keepers have a protocal for when/if they get bitten.


----------



## Biggys

Mujician said:


> Apparantly it has a very short shelf life and is expensive, if you bought your own you would be out of pocket very quickly. Thats why venemous keepers have a protocal for when/if they get bitten.


oh ok thank's for anwsering mate :2thumb:

Ty


----------



## kettykev

That and the fact that you may have a life threatening reaction to the anti venom, which is why it is administered by hospital staff


----------



## Biggys

kettykev said:


> That and the fact that you may have a life threatening reaction to the anti venom, which is why it is administered by hospital staff


oh ok i understand thanks for explianing 
i was just wondering it wasn't a question that's going to matter 
for a long time i was just curious 
Thanks for the info 
Ty


----------



## wildlifewarrior

Biggys said:


> oh ok i understand thanks for explianing
> i was just wondering it wasn't a question that's going to matter
> for a long time i was just curious
> Thanks for the info
> Ty


christ knows what it was i brought from tescos then.....


----------



## Biggys

wildlifewarrior said:


> christ knows what it was i brought from tescos then.....


after shave samples :lol2:


----------



## Kalouda

wildlifewarrior said:


> christ knows what it was i brought from tescos then.....


Bull sperm, unfortunately I fell for the 2 for 1 offer as well.


----------



## lando

*not really but you can order it from mexico*

In the U.K their is very strict rules and you may have a very hard time purchasing it, if you can. You can order all the antivenom that you need from mexico at http://www.antivenomandvaccine.com and they have all kinds too!!


----------



## debutantesm

*Cheapest antivenom I found*



kingball said:


> i have woundering if we have any in the uk cos alot of people keep venomous snakes



You can find it on many websites but the cheapest I've found is the one selling the red cross snake wine, they also sell the official red cross antivenom and maybe other snakes related items ?

I am looking for more antivenom for African snakes, any idea ?


----------



## intamin123

i was talking to my gp about this six months ago and you can get it on prescription if you keep anything under the dwa act,but as stated before it does have a short shelf life and is bloomin pricey aswell,certainly not £8.50 for your average prescription.


----------

